# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Venom Defender gloves

## Twist

Hey guys, the great youtube has bestowed upon me another random video to watch, this time with something more interesting than others. Apparently they're gloves that are puncture RESISTANT and are supposed to add another layer of protection under your basic hot handling techniques for when you're doing cage duty. I've given up on the search function on these forums due to me never getting any coherent results, so I'm sorry if this has already been posted. :/ Anyways, Here's the goods!


There are multiple videos online of people testing these out, Gaboons, King cobras and what not going to town on these things but no punctures.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gHhW...eature=related

And here's the link to buy them. 

http://snakeprofessional.com/venom-defender-gloves.html

Seem a bit pricey but hey.. nothing is worth losing a limb/life over if you ask me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cmack91

i wouldnt trust them, they dont even say what theyre made of, at least i couldnt find that part. the videos are great and all, and its a good idea, but i dont know.unless i got to see the anatomy of the gloves, i wouldnt buy them

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Not only do I doubt the effectiveness of these gloves, but they are just gloves.  If they do in fact provided effective protection at all they would only protect your hands and wrists.  What about your arms, chest, face and so on and so forth.  The biggest problem I see with these though is they may provide and individual with a source of undeserved confidence.  Which unfortunately many times will lead to someone taking unnecessary liberties.  Not something anyone should do when working around Hots.

----------

_cmack91_ (10-12-2011)

----------


## cmack91

i couldnt agree more, these are fine to be used as an EXTRA smafety measure, but, you still need hooks/tongs, and in some cases a face mask, dont throw everything you know about handling HOTs out the window just because they say these are bite rsistant or whatever

----------


## mainbutter

If you want some extra safety, wear platemail.  Don't forget the chest protector either, there was that well-publicized cape cobra that took a nip at his handler's bellybutton.

----------


## Twist

Eh, I was just sharing this with you guys, and that's all these gloves should ever be used as, a 2nd safety buffer. Never know though, someone might not reply to this thread, pick up a pair and they save their life. Who knows.  :Razz:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-15-2011),_jbean7916_ (12-27-2011)

----------


## anthonym

> Not only do I doubt the effectiveness of these gloves, but they are just gloves. If they do in fact provided effective protection at all they would only protect your hands and wrists. What about your arms, chest, face and so on and so forth. The biggest problem I see with these though is they may provide and individual with a source of undeserved confidence. Which unfortunately many times will lead to someone taking unnecessary liberties. Not something anyone should do when working around Hots.


Why exactly do you doubt their effectiveness? And so what if your chest, face, etc are still exposed? Is that an argument against having an extra measure of protection for your fingers/hands/arms, the areas most likely to get bit?




> Eh, I was just sharing this with you guys, and that's all these gloves should ever be used as, a 2nd safety buffer. Never know though, someone might not reply to this thread, pick up a pair and they save their life. Who knows.


Haha, everyone in the venomous community (on here at least) loves to crap on things like this. Of course no one is suggesting that they throw all the rest of their knowledge out the window just because of these gloves. I've never used these ones, but I've used hex armor gloves out in the field before and they are indeed extremely effective. Try to take a hypodermic needle and push it through  you wont be able to.

----------

_Melody_ (12-27-2011)

----------


## cmack91

> Why exactly do you doubt their effectiveness? And so what if your chest, face, etc are still exposed? Is that an argument against having an extra measure of protection for your fingers/hands/arms, the areas most likely to get bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, everyone in the venomous community (on here at least) loves to crap on things like this. Of course no one is suggesting that they throw all the rest of their knowledge out the window just because of these gloves. I've never used these ones, but I've used hex armor gloves out in the field before and they are indeed extremely effective. Try to take a hypodermic needle and push it through  you wont be able to.


im pretty sure nobody in here wants to argue, but the reason i personally doubt them is because i have no idea how their made or what their made of. if this information was available, i might be more inclined to trust them, not by themselves, but as a second level. does this mean i would never buy them? no. does it mean that if i bought them would i put them through extreme testing before even thinking of using them? you bet, hypo-needles, aggressive non-hot snakes etc.

----------


## jparker1167

i  have tried a few of the gloves on and i would not want to use them while handling venomous snakes i feel like i cant move my fingers well, if you are comfortable wearing them than thats great they would add protection but they are not something id use.

----------


## snake lab

Not impressed. Now if someones hand was in the glove id be more impressed. Heres the thing with hots. Any handler will tell you the point is not to get bit. Education, experience and awareness are the keys when dealing with hots. I personally dont like gloves cause i dont like having my hands handicapped. I like to be able to feel everything. You can ensure a firm grip and no slipping with bare hands. And you can feel a slip if it happens allowing you to react better. Another thing with gloves that makes those claims, i think it gives a false sence.of security. Lets be honest if you are handling a 12 foot king then your hands are not the only thing in striking distance.

 You have to know the capabilities of every hot you handle. I used to dink around with gaboon, rhino, crossings and the gaboon is an animal that will fool you. From appearance they dont look like they would be too fast or be able to strike far but let me tell you the first time and every time you have one strike at close distance it will stop your heart for a second lol. I do agree that there is nothing wrong with a secondary form of protection. For me id cut the fingers out so i can feel what im touching. Im just not to much on a product that could possiblly give the uneducated handler a false sence of security that could lead to a disaster. Hots are nothing to take lightly. My greatest defense with hots is the fact they terrify me therefore i am safe and never been tagged. When the day comes where they dont scare me is the day i never touch another one.

----------

_cmack91_ (10-15-2011)

----------


## FalconPunch

aren't these the gloves that cobra-wrangler wore? He died of snakebite I believe.

----------


## redstormlax12

Another thing that I dont believe anyone has mentioned, I'd like to see the gloves against an actual strike. Strikes from any species have a vast amount of power in them and the acceleration and final velocity is astounding. That being said, a strike may be more likely to penetrate a glove rather than the snake being forced to open its mouth and "gnawing" on the glove.

----------


## KingObeat

In this video someone is waring the Glove while the Snake bites it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QropZ...eature=related

----------

FalconPunch (12-29-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Although not guaranteed to be puncture proof, Venom Defender snake gloves are puncture resistant and trusted by many experts. Right from the description on their website.

----------


## FalconPunch

> In this video someone is waring the Glove while the Snake bites it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QropZ...eature=related



I'd like to see someone let a snake STRIKE their hand with those gloves. That would be interesting.

----------


## Denial

Why buy gloves? The best venom defense is common sense and a good ole snake hook.

----------

_anthonym_ (01-11-2012),_jason_ladouceur_ (01-31-2012)

----------


## Lferg

This guy is now dead..... From a snake bite. These gloves are awesome!

----------

